# Some New Pics



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

I am trying to get this camera working right, but I think I am going to have to wait until i get into some natural sunlight...


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 3, 2007)

Good job! You've been busy!  

Irena


----------



## dragonfly princess (Oct 3, 2007)

WOW those look great!!


----------



## SweetTopanga (Oct 3, 2007)

I want to make fab-o soap like that!  One day.  It's super awesome to aspire to though...


----------



## Mothi (Oct 3, 2007)

wow, awesome.


----------

